# Welche Ingi-Spezialisierung



## Hefeistos1987 (9. Januar 2008)

hi 
ich hab mir gestern einen twink (horde) angelegt und hab als beruf Ingenieurskunst und bergbau genommoen.
hab aber gestern in einem heft gelesen dass ich auf charackter lvl 30 und mit einer Fähigkeitsskill von 220 einen spezialisierung wählen zwischen Gnomen- und Gobliningenieur wählen. So und jetzt was iss besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

nimm Goblin, ist momentan am sinnvollsten


----------



## Gryphus (14. Januar 2008)

Kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Das Licht (9. März 2008)

was isn da der unterschied????
Bin neu im ingi geschäft^^


----------



## Anumunrama (9. März 2008)

genau genommen (wie in VIELEN forenbeiträgen beschrieben) gibt es keinen unterschied

als gnom hat man halt ein paar "nutzlose" items und als goblin ein paar mehr bomben (eher unerhebliche unterschiede)

der goblin hat halt ab 60+den goblinraketenwerfer zur verfügung aber sonst sind die spezies sehr balanciert

der goblin hat was und der gnom hat was vergleichbares ... (blizz eben) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Headsick (9. März 2008)

naja, gibt schon Unterschiede, als Gnom baust Du hauptsächlich (wie schon gesagt) Attrappen und Dinge, die passiv im Spiel ganz nützlich sein können, als Goblin, baust Du eher Dinge, die als Waffe einsetztbar sind... ich laufe jetzt seit Mitte  50 -Anfang 60 (glaub ich o.O, Skill 350) mit dem Goblinraketenwerfer rum, nettes Gerät, 45 Aus, Rakete macht ca 1000-1400 Schaden und macht den Gegner 3 sek benommen .Ich würd auf jeden Fall wieder Goblin nehmen, aber kenne Gnom dafür nicht so gut... ist Geschmackssache.
.... oha zu langsam, naja siehe oben...

Goblinraketenwerfer


----------

